# Help?!?!?! Akc and ukc?



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm new to pedigrees :roll: I really don't understand them at all, I really really don't understand this forum so I'm really lost... ANYWAYS a friend of mine has a AKC registered American Staffordshire, the dog is BEAUTIFUL ! he is perfect, beautiful muscles, and he was a blue nose, very athletic and hyper BUT what has me confused is the *difference between UKC Pit bulls and AKC American Staffordshire*, I'm soo sad because its been MONTHS that I been looking for a responsible Pit bull breeder in Florida and I can't find any !!! Most are backyard breeders and are American Bullies, there head is the size of a tire and the legs are the size of a cup, there back is arched it touches the ground, its basiclly a Bulldog with the head of a Pit bull.... I DO NOT WANT THAT !!! I want a good healthy dog , smaller then 60lbs, BUT I want a American Staffordshire that has AKC papers , BUT MY QUESTION IS ... *IF I GET A AKC AMERICAN STAFFORDSHIRE , CAN I REGISTERED HIM AS A UKC PIT BULL???* I saw in a documentary about Pitbulls saying that they are the same breed because if you register a American Staffordshire under UKC then the dog will be a American Pit Bull Terrier ???

Please don't be rude 

Everytime I make a post like this someone comes out screaming at me saying that Pitbulls and Am Staffs are not the same, I know they are not the same but what I dont understand is the Pedigrees of the Pitbull.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

It will not make the dog an APBT by being registered UKC . UKC accepts AKC paperwork but AKC does not accept UKC paper work so that should speak volumes right there. you determine a breed by the bloodlines so buying AKC you will be looking at staffordshire terriers not APBT, but UKC will recognize them as the same. UKC also recognizes american bullys that they register as APBT as well so you don't always get what you expect to get basing things off UKC paper work. If you want a staffordshire terrier then stick to the AKC IMO. There are many great AKC breeders out there and not too hard to find. Same with the american bullys when they have the UKC papers people think they have APBT's you have to know bloodlines and what you are looking at to know what you are getting. Not all bullys have that sloppy build and huge head you described and people feel they can judge a dog just by looking at them what breed they are, which is not true in some cases.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Unless I'm way out of the loop UKC's APBT stud books are closed so as far as registering a dog that is not already registered there is impossible.


----------



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

thanks !!!!


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

I breed Dual Registered American Staffordshire/Pit Bull Terriers. I double registered mine into the UKC because I like to show my young dogs in the UKC before exposing them to the much more stressful environment of the AKC. 

Basically 80+ years of being bred exclusively for the show ring is what separates the Amstaff from the Pit Bull. Though many modern Pit Bull Show lines have a very heavy influence of Amstaff blood, which they used to "clean up" the conformation for the show ring. Even the Bully breeders are starting to turn to some Amstaff lines (like some that I have here), to clean up their dogs too...

Just remember, an Amstaff can be registered into any Pit Bull registry (UKC is supposed to be reopening the books for AKC dogs only), but no Pit Bull can register into the AKC as an Amstaff...


----------

